# siis / sitten



## Gavril

Moippa,

Miten eroavat sanat _siis_ ja _sitten_ toisistaan?

Ymmärrän olevan ainakin seuraavia eroja:


- Vain sanaa _sitten_ sopii käyttää kun kyseessä on yksinkertainen *tapahtumasarja* (toisin kuin syy-seuraussuhde tai looginen päätelmä):

_Ahma pisti päänsä esiin ja tähyili ympärilleen. *Sitten* se häipyi takaisin pensaikkoon._

- Toisaalta sanaa _siis_ voi ymmärtääkseni käyttää merkityksessä "toisin sanoen", muttei sanaa _sitten_:

_Tällainen tuhoeläin edellyttää erikoista keinoa -- *siis*_ _haulikkoa._


En kuitenkaan ole varma, mitä sanaa (jos jompaakumpaa) pitäisi käyttää seuraavanlaisissa lauseissa:

_
- Olin jättänyt jo 10 viestiä Jarkon vastaajaan mutten kuullut häneltä sanaakaan. Päätin *siis/sitten*_ _kävellä hänen luokseen ja koputtaa oveen_.

_- x2 = 4, ja x on suurempi kuin nolla. Voi *siis* päätellä / Voi päätellä *sitten*, että x = 2_.

- A: _Olen soittanut Terholle monta kertaa vain tällä viikolla, mutten kuule häneltä sanaakaan. _
B: _Aiotko *siis* koputtaa hänen oveensa? / Aiotko koputtaa hänen oveensa *sitten*?_

- A: _Kokeilin juuri eilen ostamaani levysoittinta muttei se toimi lainkaan!_
B: _Piditkö *siis* kuitin? / Piditkö kuitin *sitten*?_


Anteeksi, että keksin paljon esimerkkilauseita, mutta katsoin, että jokainen voisi osoittaa eri eron _siis_ ja _sitten_ välillä.

Kiitos ja hyvää elokuuta,
Gavril


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_- Olin jättänyt jo 10 viestiä Jarkon vastaajaan mutten kuullut häneltä sanaakaan. Päätin *siis/sitten*_ _kävellä hänen luokseen ja koputtaa oveen_.
Kumpikin käy. _Siis_ kertoo loogisesta toiminnasta, _sitten_ tapahtumien järjestyksestä.

_- x2 = 4, ja x on suurempi kuin nolla. Voi *siis* päätellä / Voi päätellä *sitten*, että x = 2_.
Itse käyttäisin vain sanaa _siis._

- A: _Olen soittanut Terholle monta kertaa vain tällä viikolla, mutten kuule häneltä sanaakaan. _
B: _Aiotko *siis* koputtaa hänen oveensa? / Aiotko koputtaa hänen oveensa *sitten*?
_Tuskin sanoisin mitään tuollaista. Vain-sanan käyttö ei ole väärin, mutta tarkoittaa, että et koskaan aikaisemmin millään viikolla ole soittanut Terholle monta kertaa.  Jos kuitenkin pitää valita, käyttäisin sanaa _siis_.  Itse sanoisin mieluummin:

_Olen soittanut Terholla monta kertaa tällä viikolla, mutta hän ei vastaa.
Aiotko siis käydä hänen luonaan?

_- A: _Kokeilin juuri eilen ostamaani levysoi*t*inta muttei se toimi lainkaan!_
B: _Piditkö *siis* kuitin? / Piditkö kuitin *sitten*?_
Sanassa _levysoitin[ta_] on vain yksi t.  A:n virke on hyvin luontevaa suomea, mutta B:n vastaus ei ole.  Pitää-verbi ei tunnu oikealta tässä yhteydessä.  Sekä _siis_ että _sitten_ vaikuttavat oudoilta.  Jos itse olisin B, sanoisin: _Onko sinulla kuitti tallella?_

Nämä ovat vain omia ajatuksiani ja ehdotuksia.  Voi hyvinkin olla, että saat eriäviä mielipiteitä muilta foorumilaisilta.


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos, GOM.

Käyvätkö siis molemmat ensimmäiset esimerkkini ("Ahma pisti päänsä ..." ja "Tällainen tuhoeläin ...")?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Käyvätkö siis molemmat ensimmäiset esimerkkini ("Ahma pisti päänsä ..." ja "Tällainen tuhoeläin ...")?


Sanat _siis_ ja _sitten_ ovat aivan oikein, mutta *tuhoeläimen* ampuminen haulikolla ei oikein svengaa!  Jos tarkoitat tuhoeläimellä ahmaa, peto tai petoeläin sopisi paremmin. Pienet hyönteisetkin voivat nimittäin olla tuhoeläimiä.


----------

